# Removing paint of interior bricks



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Ryan,
This may not be what you want to hear but the only practical way to get it off is to sand blast it. I'm not suggesting you do it yourself but to contract a company to come in and do it for you. You can also do a faux finish over the paint to re-establish the brick look. If you're thinking about paint remover, consider the cost of a strong remover and the mess ahead of you. OR you might consider a lot of pictures to hang on the wall.

Either way, Good Luck
Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ryansoho said:


> Hi friends,,,
> I just bought a house that has a beautiful (outside) brick wall inside the kitchen, that the previous owner painted white ?
> Does anyone know of a way I can get this 3 year old paint job off the bricks?
> 
> Thanks


Check out a product called Peel away.
This was just discussed. Do a search for painted brick.
Ron


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can use a chemical remover, like Peel Away, that will remove up to 32 layers of paint. You apply it to the brick like frosting on a cake, and then place their fibrous laminated paper over it. This is left in place until the paint is dissolved. Then you remove the paper and the paint comes with it. Follow the manufacturer's instructions when using Peel Away. This method works best for removing oil-based paints or multiple layers of paint.


----------



## dougmcarthur0 (Feb 3, 2011)

What if I just want to remove paint smudges from a brick fireplace? See attached.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

is the paint water or oil base?


----------



## dougmcarthur0 (Feb 3, 2011)

epson said:


> is the paint water or oil base?


It's latex-based paint. The Martha Stewart collection.


----------



## VI_timmy (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a bricklayer of 8 years trained by my dad of 25 years, the peel off product would be your best bet for the thick painted portions but for those spotty paint spots if peel off cant get it try an acid wash. You can get it at any crapy tire or home hardware it wont melt your skin but does sting badly in cuts and WILL strip paint. you mix it 20%acid 80% water wet the wall brush on and scrub with a corn broom rinse and repeat as needed. always rinse wall when your done and drive way, roof whatever it touches. also kills grass


----------



## Rcon (Nov 20, 2009)

If you want to remove paint smudges from your brick, use a product called xylene. rub it in and wipe it out with a clean wet rag. A few applications should remove it. 

OP - you're never going to get all that white paint out of your brick. Because brick is so porous, and the grout has been painted as well no-doubt, the paint will have penetrated deep into the brick and the only way to get it out is to install new brick. Peel away works for smooth substrates like wood windows etc where the paint won't have absorbed into the substrate beneath, but it won't work on your brick. Chemical paint removers will only create an enormous mess. Sand blasting will make a big mess as well and it will damage your brick most likely.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I know at least three ways of removing latex paint from brick:

1) You can use a mixture of one cup of TSP with three quarts of warm water and mix in a bucket. Wet the brick first with plain water and then apply the mixture with a stiff brush by scrubbing to loosen the paint and then rinse with clean water. If there is still some residue re-apply solution and repeat steps. 

2) You can also try using rubbing alcohol. First wet the brick with plain water and then apply a generous amount of rubbing alcohol to the painted area with a stiff brush. Scrub the alcohol into the brick to remove the paint. Rinse well with water and re-apply if needed.

3) Lastly you can use a product called Peel Away. Follow the manufactures instructions on how to apply.


----------

